# Ribs



## Paymaster (Feb 9, 2016)

I did a rib cook on the Akorn Sunday for the game. I had these left over for last night.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 9, 2016)

Mmmm....ribs. Looks good, PM!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum!!


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2016)

I love Beef Ribs done in the slow cooker.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 10, 2016)

I always do a double take when you guys talk about your Akorns since I went to school in Akron, Ohio. Those ribs look tasty.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks mighty tasty


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2016)

OK, that does it......getting ribs out of the freezer rat now!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 10, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> OK, that does it......getting ribs out of the freezer *rat *now!



How did you know I had rats in my freezer?

Ribs looking mighty fine there Paymaster!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 10, 2016)

Those are some meaty ribs.  Look succulent!


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks a delicious dish!...


----------

